# Baby goat swollen vaginal area



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

My 4 week old nigerian doe has had kind of sticky poop. Every morning she has poop stuck to her bottom and tail. I wash it off every day but today I noticed her vaginal area is swollen. What can I do or what can I put on it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she seems to be straining to eliminate, she could be swollen from constipation...even if her poop is sticky.
Also, if you are washing her bottom daily, she may be having a reaction to either the cloth used or if you are using any kind of soap on that cloth.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

liz said:


> If she seems to be straining to eliminate, she could be swollen from constipation...even if her poop is sticky.
> Also, if you are washing her bottom daily, she may be having a reaction to either the cloth used or if you are using any kind of soap on that cloth.


Should I put some antibiotic ointment on it or something else or nothing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would just leave a dab of bag balm on her, it would keep her poop from sticking and you won't need to wipe her bottom. If you find that you still need to clean her, try a hyperallergenic baby wipe or even a soft flannel cloth moistened with Witch Hazel

Even dam raised doelings will get a puffy look to their vaginal area, some moms can be very good at keeping babies clean and those tender tissues react by showing swelling.


----------

